# sunbabies



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Awwwww warmin up mine are all doin the dame thing right now lol cute kids!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

That is adorable! It think I counted 13?


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

12 babies, the bottom pic has an additional 2 yearlings and 2 expectant FFs also in the pic.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I was using the first pic to count and I think I counted one of those brown ones at the back twice.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Cute! I just love a pile of babies


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Oh my gosh!  that is too much cute all in one pile!


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

Doesn't she look like a kangaroo face?


----------



## mark.b.matar (Jan 3, 2022)

whaaaaaaaaatttt these pictures made my day lol soooo adorable! i would lay with them on the ground for sure


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Oh my goodness🥰so many kids and all the overload of cuteness!️if I had that many and saw them laying their I think I would want to go lay right down beside them and snuggle too..


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

@mark.b.matar oops.. I didn’t see that I had just abt copied you on the part of laying with them


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

alwaystj9 said:


> View attachment 222018
> Doesn't she look like a kangaroo face?


You could call her Roo!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

That is the cuties pile of adorableness ever!!!!!!


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

Awww what cuties 🤩🤩🤩


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh my, too cute.


----------



## Lilgoatgal (Dec 17, 2021)

So sweet!  Love seeing all the babies while we wait endlessly for ours to get here.
My hubby was just asking incredulously, "Who breeds their goats to kid in January?!" I had remind him that some people, probably a lot of them  live in warmer climates than us and don't have freezing temps & thick layers of ice on the ground right now. Haha!


----------



## mark.b.matar (Jan 3, 2022)

Lilgoatgal said:


> So sweet!  Love seeing all the babies while we wait endlessly for ours to get here.
> My hubby was just asking incredulously, "Who breeds their goats to kid in January?!" I had remind him that some people, probably a lot of them  live in warmer climates than us and don't have freezing temps & thick layers of ice on the ground right now. Haha!


agree, it's lovely seeing babies here while waiting ours(running out of patience lol)
what is the average temperature where you live? it reached 23F for few days and we litteraly felt freezing haha


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Awww very cute! I love watching them sleep in the sun, then we get the death naps and those make me nervous until I shake them and they do that long stretch then “what do you want” lol


----------



## Lilgoatgal (Dec 17, 2021)

mark.b.matar said:


> agree, it's lovely seeing babies here while waiting ours(running out of patience lol)
> what is the average temperature where you live? it reached 23F for few days and we litteraly felt freezing haha


Do you wait a little longer to breed too?
Well, it's a balmy 36 outside & sunny right now in the heat of the day. Hasn't done anything to the layer of packed snow but I can see the girls standing in the sun soaking it up anyway. They're a hardy crew! Last week in the storm it went down to -13 overnight. Not as cold as it can get, but close. Our wind is really the killer tho at sustained 40-60mph with 90mph gusts not uncommon. Not when I'd want to be in birthing stall! haha


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Soo cute!!! 😻 
Is this your favourite time of the goat year, @alwaystj9 ?


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

As much as I love babies, I wanted this years babies to show up in March...
Some years, it's also good to send the last sale baby down the road!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Oh my gosh look at that pile! The last picture the does look like they don't know what they heck they are looking at.😆


----------



## mark.b.matar (Jan 3, 2022)

Lilgoatgal said:


> Do you wait a little longer to breed too?
> Well, it's a balmy 36 outside & sunny right now in the heat of the day. Hasn't done anything to the layer of packed snow but I can see the girls standing in the sun soaking it up anyway. They're a hardy crew! Last week in the storm it went down to -13 overnight. Not as cold as it can get, but close. Our wind is really the killer tho at sustained 40-60mph with 90mph gusts not uncommon. Not when I'd want to be in birthing stall! haha


my target was that my goats go into labor after january and this is what happened, january is risky they need heat sources and i'm trying to avoid that, the warmer the better.
you're right wind makes it colder 10x times, there's several area here especially in the bekaa area where the wind is like crazy so i'm not ready to live there hahaha i'm used to handle -5C(23f) as a minimum temperature.
-13 wow...


----------



## mark.b.matar (Jan 3, 2022)

thefarmgirl said:


> @mark.b.matar oops.. I didn’t see that I had just abt copied you on the part of laying with them


that's for sure hahaha


----------



## Lilgoatgal (Dec 17, 2021)

mark.b.matar said:


> my target was that my goats go into labor after january and this is what happened, january is risky they need heat sources and i'm trying to avoid that, the warmer the better.
> you're right wind makes it colder 10x times, there's several area here especially in the bekaa area where the wind is like crazy so i'm not ready to live there hahaha i'm used to handle -5C(23f) as a minimum temperature.
> -13 wow...


I've been noticing the weather related posts on here and everyone seems to have heat lamps, even in places like Florida. At first I just chuckled, but now am considering getting one. Maybe I expect too much of my girls?? Even waiting until March for kidding here we will still have snow storms for another month or so before it really warms up.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Lilgoatgal said:


> I've been noticing the weather related posts on here and everyone seems to have heat lamps, even in places like Florida. At first I just chuckled, but now am considering getting one. Maybe I expect too much of my girls?? Even waiting until March for kidding here we will still have snow storms for another month or so before it really warms up.


I only use a heat lamp if newborns are visibly struggling. Mine will huddle up and have temps in the low teens for their first night and be just fine without supplemental heat. It really just depends on what they are used to. My girls would probably keel over in the summer heat down south.


----------



## Lilgoatgal (Dec 17, 2021)

Rancho Draco said:


> I only use a heat lamp if newborns are visibly struggling. Mine will huddle up and have temps in the low teens for their first night and be just fine without supplemental heat. It really just depends on what they are used to. My girls would probably keel over in the summer heat down south.


That makes me feel better! Our does & kids are in a barn at night. Not warm by any means but no wind or exposure. Those lamps make me nervous.


----------



## mark.b.matar (Jan 3, 2022)

Lilgoatgal said:


> I've been noticing the weather related posts on here and everyone seems to have heat lamps, even in places like Florida. At first I just chuckled, but now am considering getting one. Maybe I expect too much of my girls?? Even waiting until March for kidding here we will still have snow storms for another month or so before it really warms up.


i have a lamp but i'm not a fan of using it since i can control the birth date so... hope u won't need it but you can buy one just in case...


----------

